# Melbourne Cube Day 2013



## TimMc (Sep 19, 2013)

*Melbourne Cube Day 2013*
Date: Saturday the 16th of November 2013
Venue: RMIT University (Spiritual Centre)
Events: Only "cube" events will be held.

Registration is available here: http://www.speedcubing.com.au/

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Sep 19, 2013)

And we're glad to be able to offer this competition free of charge, yay! I'm glad to be back at the "home" venue of the Melbourne cubing competition scene. The Spiritual Centre has been the best thing to happen to us ever.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yay for the Spiritual centre. The home of everyone 2011's first competition. 

Edit: And 2010


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 19, 2013)

Can we do Pyraminx if I sand it into the shape of a cube?


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 19, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Can we do Pyraminx if I sand it into the shape of a cube?



Wait for Melbourne Minx Day. (Make it happen!)


----------



## ottozing (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in. I decided after nats to focus on bigger cubes more so I'm really looking forward to this


----------



## YddEd (Sep 19, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Wait for Melbourne Minx Day. (Make it happen!)


Yes  I would love a _______ Minx Day


----------



## darkerarceus (Sep 19, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Yes  I would love a _______ Minx Day



Good luck getting to Tasmanian Minx Day


----------



## JasonK (Sep 19, 2013)

Spiritual Centre :tu


----------



## Dene (Sep 19, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I decided after nats to focus on bigger cubes more



booooo


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 19, 2013)

Melbourne pretty much the cubing hometown in Australia. I wish i was born in Melbourne.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 19, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I'm in. I decided after nats to focus on bigger cubes more so I'm really looking forward to this



Practise ONLY OH and pass Feliks! You/Cameron can win 2x2, you OH, Zane BLD, me Pyraminx, etc. Slowly we have to win more and more events.




Nader Cube said:


> Melbourne pretty much the cubing hometown in Australia. I wish i was born in Melbourne.



omg tim mcmahon or dene host a comp for me in nsw pls!!!!!!!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Is it one or two days? The schedule tell us that it ends on Sunday.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 22, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Practise ONLY OH and pass Feliks! You/Cameron can win 2x2, you OH, Zane BLD, me Pyraminx, etc. Slowly we have to win more and more event



I have practiced a tiny bit of OH but I'd rather practice bigger cubes for sum of ranks average (OH is officially my second best event so focusing on it won't help my sum that much :/).


----------



## Dene (Sep 22, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Is it one or two days? The schedule tell us that it ends on Sunday.



Ignore that, it will be a one day competition.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 26, 2013)

really annoyed that I cant go! I would of got but into big blind by then and got back to my normal speed, this sucks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 27, 2013)

Almost 60 competitors...

I hope that some competitors realise that there's another competition in Box Hill one week earlier...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2013)

65 registered. Guess we'll have to have less rounds and/or drop some events :/

Enforce the regulation about forcing judges


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> 65 registered. Guess we'll have to have less rounds and/or drop some events :/
> 
> Enforce the regulation about forcing judges



My favourite - happy to announce it at the beginning:


1e2) Capable competitors must be available for judging, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification from the competition.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 8, 2013)

Harsh cut-offs?


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Harsh cut-offs?



Yeah and less rounds. Surely we're not doing multi, bigbld and fmc like it says on the WCA?'

It's hard enough to fit in 2-7, oh and bld as it is.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 8, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah and less rounds. Surely we're not doing multi, bigbld and fmc like it says on the WCA?



Dropped: fmc, multi, 4x4 blind, 5x5 blind

*Schedule:* http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneCubeDay2013/schedule/

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Nov 8, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Dropped: fmc, *multi*, 4x4 blind, 5x5 blind
> 
> *Schedule:* http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneCubeDay2013/schedule/
> 
> Tim.



noo. i was thinking about doing multi


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 9, 2013)

andojay said:


> noo. i was thinking about doing multi


i was doing multi
and 4bld


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2013)

Maybe during lunch? (Have a look at the schedule, there's no room)


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 9, 2013)

Aghh The cut off for Oh and 5x5 is so harsh, i have to give up 5x5


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 9, 2013)

Obviously, with 66 competitors, this could be a bit of a nightmare. I think if the schedule seems unachievable, it would definitely be reasonable to shorten lunch to half an hour, which is easily enough to walk to food. And, like at Melbourne Spring, having 7x7 after lunch will mean everyone but those 7 competitors would have a longer lunch. With only 7 competitors, staffing shouldn't be a problem for 7x7, I'm sure plenty of people would be happy to come back from lunch early.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 9, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I think if the schedule seems unachievable



Yeah, I'm going to revise it either tonight or tomorrow.



Logical101 said:


> Aghh The cut off for Oh and 5x5 is so harsh, i have to give up 5x5



Keep practicing! We won't always have such harsh cut-offs. I should've limited the number of competitors to 40. With 60+ competitors, 8 stations, 8 events (14 rounds), and 9 hours it's going to be a bit full on.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 9, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Yeah, I'm going to revise it either tonight or tomorrow.



So you listen to him when he suggests it?????


----------



## andojay (Nov 9, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Yeah, I'm going to revise it either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Tim.


Thats probably cause we are all asking...
Perhaps 3 groups of 3x3? 
Should we get more boxes ? (I think I originally bought 10 or so...)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2013)

65->30->12 for 3x3 imo. Just have less people go through to each round than they normally would, and have harsh cutoffs for all events.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 11, 2013)

andojay said:


> Should we get more boxes ? (I think I originally bought 10 or so...)



Can you get more? Not sure where they're from.

We have a bunch of popcorn boxes, courtesy of Cameron.

*Keep 6x6 or 7x7?*

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2013)

Good idea to drop one of those. Keep whichever one you like.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 11, 2013)

Revised: http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneCubeDay2013/schedule/

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2013)

2 minute hard on 555 again 

Why not 2 min soft? 2 min hard on 444 = easy for most. 2 min hard on 555 = hard for most. Also the fact that you could get 1:50, 2:01, 1:55, 2:10 1:50 = DNF like Melbourne spring is kinda dumb.


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah maybe 3min hard to be fair.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 11, 2013)

5x5 2min cut-off, 3min hard.

Tim.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 12, 2013)

aww i wanted 6x6 
is it still possible to swap?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 12, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> aww i wanted 6x6
> is it still possible to swap?



Sorry, just prepared scorecards and certificates etc....

Tim.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 13, 2013)

isnt the oh hard a little too harsh, maybe put 30 seconds on that?

Also why not do partially simaltainius rounds


----------



## andojay (Nov 13, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Can you get more? Not sure where they're from.
> 
> We have a bunch of popcorn boxes, courtesy of Cameron.
> 
> Tim.


I couldn't find the same boxes so I got more popcorn boxes
I bought 24 of them, will that be enough boxes to run 3x3?
They are smaller than one used last week. the diameter is 11cm, this should be fine for 7x7 and etc

Andrea


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2013)

andojay said:


> I bought 24 of them, will that be enough boxes to run 3x3?



Yeah, sounds good.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> isnt the oh hard a little too harsh, maybe put 30 seconds on that?



It's a bit harsher than usual because a lot more competitors registered than expected. If 20 people don't turn up then I'll raise it to 45 seconds.

I reckon about 18/28 will make the cut-off based on the past couple of competitions:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...Results&competitionId=AustralianNationals2013
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...All+Results&competitionId=MelbourneSpring2013



Logical101 said:


> Also why not do partially simaltainius rounds



We've done this in the past by giving competitors a choice between events like: fmc, 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD (i.e. they can compete in one bot not the other two). I doubt that we'll have enough time or space in the venue to do that.

I'll probably start having a $2 or $5 registration fee at future competitions if we need more equipment to handle more competitors (or just offer fewer events). Prepayments via Paypal might help stop fake registrations (if any).

Tim.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 14, 2013)

simultaneous but with say 10 minutes for each round to be running without anything else running and then 20 minutes where there are 2 events running

Just put up a 15$ fee for every comp, just like nationals, i highly doubt any one would mind if its going for the better of speed cubing in australia


----------



## Faz (Nov 14, 2013)

2 events running is hard to manage logistically, considering that there needs to be scramblers and judges who aren't competing in either group of the event. It really wouldn't save much time, running events alongside each other, and might cause more problems. I think it's better off having a smooth transition between events (like what we do now, where we call the next event whilst the other one is still running so that we can start it as soon as it's done.)


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 14, 2013)

yes that is definitely true, but this could be done with the events that take a long time (4bld 5bld possibly 7x7) if there is no time on the schedule.
Also everything for the next event could be prepared during the previous event (Colecting all the puzzles and doing the first shuffle on them all, rather than just calling the next event)


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> yes that is definitely true, but this could be done with the events that take a long time (4bld 5bld possibly 7x7) if there is no time on the schedule.
> Also everything for the next event could be prepared during the previous event (Colecting all the puzzles and doing the first shuffle on them all, rather than just calling the next event)



You're not considering what is needed logistically to make these ideas happen. The biggest issue is manpower. Considering the event transition is usually largely handled by myself alone, and I am often busy with many things at once, it would be asking a lot to manage two events at the same time. Cameron actually proposed something like this for Melbourne Spring, and I essentially outright rejected it and provided this explanation (partially edited for relevance) to him:



> 1) To pull of a system like this would definitely require pre-arranging everything with a staff set, and we don't have that.
> 2) Most of our helpers are also participants in the majority of events. How can they scramble for other events when they're competing?
> 3) Most people are competing in multiple events; how can you submit a puzzle in advance when you're busy competing in a current event?
> 4) It would be naive of us to expect to rely on people to hand in puzzles in advance as people are generally unreliable.
> ...


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 14, 2013)

Dene said:


> You're not considering what is needed logistically to make these ideas happen. The biggest issue is manpower. Considering the event transition is usually largely handled by myself alone, and I am often busy with many things at once, it would be asking a lot to manage two events at the same time. Cameron actually proposed something like this for Melbourne Spring, and I essentially outright rejected it and provided this explanation (partially edited for relevance) to him:



Hmm ok ill let that idea go


----------



## Dene (Nov 16, 2013)

I would like to take a moment to thank everyone for their contribution to this competition. Despite the enormous turn out of 60 competitors (making this by far the largest Melbourne competition ever), everything ran super smoothly all day, even allowing us to finish ahead of schedule!!! You all make this possible, and I'm looking forward to more massive competitions to come. Go the Spiritual Centre!

(and a quick off-the-cuff comment to Tim Major, who never thought we'd ever see numbers like this, back when I was saying we'd hit 60 in the future; take that!)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2013)

Dene said:


> (and a quick off-the-cuff comment to Tim Major, who never thought we'd ever see numbers like this, back when I was saying we'd hit 60 in the future; take that!)



When did I say this? :O

I'm certainly not looking FORWARD to another 60+ person comp, but I'm glad we can run events well (I felt bad during awards, there were some new kids there who judged ALL day and I felt they deserved certs or something, as they only competed once or twice)

Very stressful rushing all events, judging all day, running all, scrambling. But the fact we managed to fit all those events and rounds with free time is great.

Special thanks to TimMc/Yy for data entry. At least judging/scrambling/running can be social. Data entry would be boring as hell but someone has to do it.


----------

